# Finca Las Meninas – Mejicanos, El Salvador



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Anybody had these? Got a delivery arriving next week


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just finishing a bag from Foundry Coffee Roasters (2 shots left)

Best recipe I have found is 93c, 14.9g in. 24.6g out at 28 seconds

First drips at about 10 seconds

This has been one of the best coffees of 2014


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Just finishing a bag from Foundry Coffee Roasters (2 shots left)
> 
> Best recipe I have found is 93c, 14.9g in. 24.6g out at 28 seconds
> 
> ...


Cheers Glenn, it was Mr Boots that persuaded me to go for that particular profile in the end so thanks to him. Another example of how the knowledge and passion on here can be harnessed for the good of us all!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Cheers Glenn, it was Mr Boots that persuaded me to go for that particular profile in the end so thanks to him. Another example of how the knowledge and passion on here can be harnessed for the good of us all!


Did nowt







Just told you the very good coffee you sent me , was very very good ....


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Did nowt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that was enough to stop me fiddling!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

my sub from coffee roasters


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Does this require a really fine grind? I've been playing around with grind on it an seem to have hit the treacle but there's a slight charcoal taste, as I'm unable to weigh output its a bit hit an miss on taste


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, I had it really fine.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Will go finer, getting really short pours but they taste good


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm moving between 2 recipes. The one I'm liking best is 18g in, 35g out in about 28 seconds. It's lovely for spro and really well balanced. I'm also getting great results in milk with 18g in, 32g out in 30 seconds. Getting a bit of the smokiness you referred to in your post there which I like in this spro but which makes a really interesting milk drink too. I'm struggling to decide which I like best. Not the worst problem to have.


----------

